# Madrid, 10 architectural styles



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

I want more...


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Beautiful! One of the greatest European cities.


----------



## Alvr23 (Jan 29, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rodri_goplay/3923219832/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1846613370/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2074604804/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1152679161/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcp_dmoz/3761617441/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcp_dmoz/4071871772/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gustavocba/4208710997/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3274361060/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/asb48/4267254044/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sombras-rotas/4268770939/


----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)

^^ :O great pics!


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

Casino de Madrid looks amazing! :drool:


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

Orgasmic.


----------



## henry hill (Feb 12, 2008)

Wonderful city full of history. Amazing photos. Congratulations! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those new photos are indeed great :applause:


----------

